# Early season "rock" board?



## pontiuspylate (Oct 7, 2010)

Last year during the begining part of the season when the hills were not 100% covered I ended up getting some good scratches on the bottom of my board from protruding rocks.

I have read on a few posts that guys have their "rock" boards ready to go. I am just wondering, does everybody have multiple boards? One for the early season and one for later in the season when there is more snow?

Also, what boards do you guys use as a "rock" board? Is it some cheap POS board that you dont care gets dinged up or do you guys have duplicates of the same board?

I'd like to have a board I dont care about getting scratched up during the early season but dont want to sacrifice ride quality with a shitty board. Should I buy a nice board used on craigslist for cheap???

Just wondering what everyone else does?


----------



## oneshot (Oct 8, 2010)

i've had a pretty fucked up thought on this for 20 yrs now..
"they are all rock boards!"

i do have multiple boards for different occasions but they are all rocks boards


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

a rock board is any kind of board that YOU dont care about fukin up.


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

Buy this seasons model of your board(or something nice) and use the scratched up one as a rock board


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

My rock board is whatever I'm riding that day. Smiles are priceless boards aren't.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

This yr my rock board is last year's Bataleon Jam which I love and is actually in great condition. It's the only used one in my quiver this season, so the only one I'm wiling to risk damaging. Not gonna bust out a brand new stick just yet!


----------



## Snowfox (Dec 26, 2009)

If you're really that worried about it, buy a decent but cheap year or two old board off of Craigslist. Both of my boards I got for cheap and, plus, they're snowboards! haha. I'm not going to try to break them, but I'm not going to worry about breaking them either. 

If you're that worried about a board in general don't buy it. You're going to be doing stuff on a regular basis that'll be slowly damaging it, haha.


----------



## pontiuspylate (Oct 7, 2010)

I'm not worried about wear and tear on my board. Nothing lasts forever... I just dont want to unnecessary take the life out of my board during the early part of the season when there are more rocks then usual.

Yea, I figured I would get a nice year or two old board off craigslist that I can beat up and ride during the early part of the season. That way if I hit a rock I wont automatically think to myself "shit, there's a scratch I'm gonna have to fix".

Usually after the holidays is when the mountains have enough snow to where I wont have to worry about rocks.


----------



## NYCboarder (Jan 26, 2008)

i actually never thought about this. But good point! looks like i wont be using my new Evo-R i baought last season right away.. I guess i throw my new bindings on my old board. If it really is that bad on the slopes.. ill prob just bring both boards incase conditions are ok and i can ride the new 1 without damaging it


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

If you see a deal on a smokin they make great rock boards. Mine has been beaten through the glades long before there is enough snow in the woods and long after too much of the snow has melted. 3 years old and it's gotten 1 small p-tex repair. The base material they use is more rock & stump resistant than any other Ive seen.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Snowolf pretty much summed it up for me as well. They're "tools, not jewels."


----------



## roremc (Oct 25, 2009)

I use my old Ride Timeless for the first couple of weeks of the season. Its more that I can scratch it up and not worry about fixing it.


----------



## chuckulaa (Oct 17, 2011)

So I just bought a never summer heritage, and I still own my several years old Never summer premier. I was going to sell my premier to pay back some of the flow I dropped on the heritage.

Do you guys think I should keep my old board for early season? or sell it for (140ish$) and rock out my new board?

Is it worth 140ish to keep a rock board on hand in your opinion?


----------

